# Restaurants to eat in in Wexford



## onekeano (27 Jan 2012)

heading to Wexford for a couple of nights with Mrs Keano and was looking for a recommendation to eat in or around Wexford town? 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Roy


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2012)

> *Restaurants to eat in Wexford*


Edible restaurants - novel idea _Hansel _(or should I say _Gretel_)?


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Jan 2012)

We love lunch at the Potato market - on the quay near the Talbot Hotel. Don't know about dinner there.


----------



## Velazquez (27 Jan 2012)

Try Cistin Eile on South Main Street, great food and pretty phenomenal value. Run by Warren Gillen who used to have La Riva on the crescent. Plenty of very positive reviews on tripadvisor. That's my own favourite but there are other good options like Jacques Bistro (part of Greenacres wine shop), Vine (Thai restaurant near White's Hotel), Le Tire Bouchon (above the Sky and the Ground pub).


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2012)

Velazquez said:


> Try Cistin Eile on South Main Street, great food and pretty phenomenal value. Run by Warren Gillen who used to have La Riva on the crescent. Plenty of very positive reviews on tripadvisor. That's my own favourite but there are other good options like Jacques Bistro (part of Greenacres wine shop), Vine (Thai restaurant near White's Hotel), Le Tire Bouchon (above the Sky and the Ground pub).



+1 for Cistin Eile & Jacques Bistro. Don't know about the rest.


----------



## joer (10 Feb 2012)

I also agree about Cistin Eile but it only opens on some nights, and Le Tire Bouchon also lovely. I also like the Yard restaurant close to Whites hotel.

Enjoy


----------



## flossie (10 Feb 2012)

Le Tire Bouchon is fantastic, some very good midweek specials too. Jacques also is fantstic. 

I took a detour on a drive back from the Ring of Kerry via Wexford just to take a friend to Le Tire Bouchone - he was very impressed! (we were driving to Kildare, so a sizeable journey! )


----------

